# 'Lo dog.



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

First, the fight. Their a bit fuzzy, but their just so cute lol.
































Then size comparison, people tell me my pictures make dogs look huge, so I thought I'd clean that up in case any of you aren't sure.
























Then Fetch.
















































































And flowers.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Fantastic pics! You are so talented. And you're right about the size - I thought they were both much bigger!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant pictures; great idea to put the soda can in the pic, your dogs are much smaller than I had thought from the previous pics x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Fantastic shoots with such variety. Same as Dylansmum I thought they were much bigger and I'm surprised at how dinky they are. I think it's because of the way you photograph them at their level and with such a lot of detail. I n my mind I was seeing them as around 17inches+. How big is 'Lo?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto, ditto, ditto absolutely great pictures, love the action shots, the blackand white and the ones with the flowers are lovely. I was really surprises how small they are as well x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Enneirda - you are so great with the photos. They are really worthy of a great big prize. And your dogs are so gorgeous - and so dinky


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh They are tiny! they do look bigger alone..
that looks like a good fight!! they must have had a blast
that first pic of 'lo with her tonge out made me laugh!
it really looks like she is sticking her tongue out at you!! love it


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow! As everyone else said, haha, I am shocked they are so small... I guess I know they are but for some reason they really look so huge. It's interesting to see them in relation to other things.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My sis was lol'ing at the 'dinky' and 'tiny' comment! We're both surprised soo many of you were fooled by my pictures into thinking they were big, even though I never intend to make them appear larger then they are. 

I'll be more careful from now on to point out their size to people when new people see my pics, just in case lol.



> I n my mind I was seeing them as around 17inches+. How big is 'Lo?


Mandy, 'Lo is only 14 inches square and 12 pounds!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo likes dandelions.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a cute picture. Her "hair" on her head is so long; it looks human! If that makes sense, haha...


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

These pictures are amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow - fab pictures as usual! You always say it's not a great camera, so I reckon the daylight in Texas must be pretty amazing - your pictures are just so good.

And I echo all the comments! I definitely thought 'Lo was bigger!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Kelly - I admit that I don't even call it fur anymore, it's always hair with 'Lo lol.

Paula - Thanks. =) 

Louise - It's actually too bright over here, I have to take pictures in the morn or eve, unless a really cloudy (the best kind for picts!) day comes along. I think I might pick on that camera a lot more then it deserves, it's not a horrible quality, it's just that it's less then I'm used to. I think it would be considered normal, but it just can't match my 300+ dollar baby I lost lol.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Louise - It's actually too bright over here, I have to take pictures in the morn or eve, unless a really cloudy (the best kind for picts!) day comes along. I think I might pick on that camera a lot more then it deserves, it's not a horrible quality, it's just that it's less then I'm used to. I think it would be considered normal, but it just can't match my 300+ dollar baby I lost lol.


I'm just jealous cos mine is a smartphone camera. Not a bad one for a phone, but it drives me MENTAL because it takes about 4 seconds to take the picture after I've pressed the button! I miss everything! One day I'll get round to buying something better but in the meantime I'll just have to enviously eye up your pictures!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> 'Lo likes dandelions.


these photos made me squeal out loud. they're so precious!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHHHH AWWW TOOO CUTE!!!! like a lolipop


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Louise - that does sound really annoying... I hope you can get your new cam soon. 

Shari - thank you!

Amanda - Your right, it really does look like a lolipop lol.


----------

